# Residential Parking Only



## tompaw (Mar 14, 2007)

Fellow Forumers,

I am currently trying to convince our city street administrator to set up residential parking zones. They say they can't, because the streets are public.

Can you please show me pictures of "residential parking only" signs from your town on PUBLIC STREETS?

EU preferred, everyone welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

tompaw said:


> Fellow Forumers,
> 
> I am currently trying to convince our city street administrator to set up residential parking zones. They say they can't, because the streets are public.
> 
> ...


Laws vary according to each country. However, the measure is highly controversial when you have shops in the area, as it tends to fend off costumers arriving by car from other parts of the city.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

We have a system where parking by meter upto 2 hours for visitors in daytime. Residents and shops owners can buy a year-permit for a reasonable price and a second one for a higher price. Altough technicly not EU, we are following their regulations so should be possible.


----------

